# Fest, Feast, Fairs and Other Great Events



## Ridewithme38 (Sep 9, 2010)

So i'm realizing now...that i have NO IDEA how to use the 5 weeks of vacation i get every year...and this year alone i will be carrying over almost 2 weeks to next year....Giving me almost 7 weeks of vacation next year

So why not enjoy some of the Great Fest,Feasts and Fairs across this Nation? The problem being...Beyond the Local Stuff...The Feast of San Gennero and the Long Island Oyster Fest...I have no idea where to find other great events...Any suggestions?  I.e. Is there a Lobster Feast in Maine? A Maple Surup Fest in Vermont?


----------



## rhonda (Sep 9, 2010)

Start by visiting the Convention and Visitors Bureau websites for areas of interest to you.  Often the CVB websites will list a calendar of upcoming events.

I absolutely use TS for conventions, events, fairs, fests and festivals!  I keep a special "category" in my electronic calendar for "events" and create them as recurring events.  My favorites include:
IBM Lotusphere each January in Orlando.  Best timeshare for this event: Disney Boardwalk Villas.
Tuscon Gem Show each February.  We use Worldmark's Rancho Vistoso property for this event -- but I know there are closer timeshare locations.
Bishop Mule Days in May.  Haven't gotten there yet -- but it is on my "to do list."
Calaveras County Fair (think "Frog Jump!") in May.  Best timeshare for this event is Worldmark's Angels Camp.
 Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta in Oct.  Another "on my list" event.
Disney Food & Wine in Oct.  Pick any Disney or near-Disney property.  DVC Beach Club and DVC Boardwalk are best if you are planning to enjoy the "Wine" portion of the event as you can _walk_ back to your unit.
Temecula Valley Balloon and Wine Festival in June.  We've gone maybe 3 years out of the last 7.  Lots of fun, good bands, photo-ops, local wines, etc.
Disney D23 Events/Expos in Anaheim (dates vary).  Best timeshare include DVC Grand California and either nearby Worldmark.
Decide where/how you will store your list -- and be faithful to add new events of interest to it.   You'll quickly find that your calendar is full of interesting options!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Sep 9, 2010)

Great list so far rhonda! Thank you!

So far i've got

The Grilled Cheese Invitational April 24 2010 http://grilledcheeseinvitational.com/
Breaux Bridge Crawfish Festival April 30-May 2 2010 http://www.bbcrawfest.com/
Maine Lobster Fest August 4-8 2010 http://www.mainelobsterfestival.com/
Feast of San Gennero Sept 16th-26th 2010 http://www.sangennaro.org/
Whoopie Pie Festival Sept 18th 2010 http://www.whoopiepiefestival.com/
Hudson Valley Garlic Festival September 25 - 26, 2010 http://hvgf.org/
Long Island Oyster Fest Oct 16-17th 2010 http://www.theoysterfestival.org/
Chowder festival July 3rd 2011 http://www.bostonharborfest.com/chowderfest.html

I'm going to update this list as i find more


----------



## jancpa (Sep 9, 2010)

Garlic Festival in Gilroy, CA in late July!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Sep 9, 2010)

jancpa said:


> Garlic Festival in Gilroy, CA in late July!



This month i'm trying to decide between the Hudson Valley Garlic Festival(Sept. 25-26) http://hvgf.org/ and the Feast of San Gennero(Sept. 16-26) http://www.sangennaro.org/ ...I've been to the Feast of San Gennero the last 5 years, its over crowded and over hyped in my opinion...But my daughters NEVER been....But the Garlic Festival could be fun for both of us

I haven't considered anything in California yet...Just because of the distance...but i'm definatly going to look into the Gilroy Garlic Fest


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Here's some to consider in Newport Rhode Island*

Knorr® Great Chowder Cook-Off — International Championship of chowder-crazed chefs

Nantucket Nectars Sunset Music Series — Nationally acclaimed acts rock the stage and the waterfront

Newport Summer Comedy Series — Star-studded lineup guaranteed to make you laugh yourself sideways

Newport BridgeFest — Unique music series "bridging" the week between Newport's world-renowned folk and jazz festivals

Newport WineFest — Swirl, swish, savor, and swoon over the finest wines, foods, and spirits

Newport Arts Festival — Browse through a colorful marketplace of fine and functional art on Newport’s scenic waterfront.

Newport Waterfront Irish Festival — Celtic shenanigans abound this side of the Atlantic

Stop & Shop Tastes of Rhode Island — Tastes of homegrown music & flavors
Newport International Boat Show — Fifteen acres of maritime marvels, celebrating 40 years

International Oktoberfest! — A harvest of German culture and international brews.




When I have an interest in a particular area, I just do a google search for events in that area.  I think by the time this thread runs for a few days, your head will be spinning with all the possibilities!  What fun!!!!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Sep 9, 2010)

I was also recommended 



			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> Well you could hit the Rattlesnake Festival in Texas lol
> http://www.rattlesnakefestival.com/
> 
> Here in Florida there is a big Strawberry Festival each year
> ...



The Whoopie Pie Festival sounds like alot of fun...and its only a 3-4hr drive!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow...i thought i'd wake up this morning and find dozens of more suggestions...


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Sep 10, 2010)

The North Haven Fair in CT is this weekend.  Started last night. 9/9/10 to 9/12/10. Beautiful weather, great entertainemnt and food. Pay admission fee with free entertainment and free parking.  Come on down.....

    

http://www.northhaven-fair.com


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 11, 2010)

*Nat'l Jug Band Festival, Louisville KY, Sept 18*

We're looking forward to our second visit next Saturday. The music is interesting. Admission is free. There is free parking. Plenty of food vendors and a decent restaurant nearby if you don't want to eat outdoors.

My favorite part was the hour they took for classes. For the adults: washboard playing, kazoo, and jug blowing. For the kids, they teach them how to make kazoos and other things. At the end, they put them all on stage for terrific photo ops. 

My then 10yo elected to take the adult washboard "class" last year and is now terrific after a year of practice. 

Sheila


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 11, 2010)

Check out The Food Festival & Food Shows Section of FoodReference.com 
They have a Directory of Food & Beverage Trade Shows, Local Fairs, Festivals and Exhibitions

See the section of U.S. Food Shows and Festivals listed by State for 2010, 2011 ,and 2012.

Also check out http://www.festivals.com/

http://artfairsourcebook.com/

http://www.artfaircalendar.com/

Festival Network Online - Find Music Festivals, Craft Shows, Art Festivals,  & Fairs in the U.S. and Canada

and http://www.craftmasternews.com/


This should keep you busy.  Enjoy!

Richard


----------



## Deb from NC (Sep 11, 2010)

The Wooly Worm Festival in Banner Elk, NC.  !  It's held the 3rd weekend in October every year.  We always go, the leaves are beautiful that time of year.  
Deb from NC


----------



## Lynn (Sep 12, 2010)

*Look at Charleston, South Carolina*

Besides being a great city to visit for its history, shopping, dining, architecture, tours, beaches etc, there are events going on literally all year long. A good site to see what's happening when is www.CharlestonLowcountry.com.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Sep 12, 2010)

sfwilshire said:


> We're looking forward to our second visit next Saturday. The music is interesting. Admission is free. There is free parking. Plenty of food vendors and a decent restaurant nearby if you don't want to eat outdoors.
> 
> My favorite part was the hour they took for classes. For the adults: washboard playing, kazoo, and jug blowing. For the kids, they teach them how to make kazoos and other things. At the end, they put them all on stage for terrific photo ops.
> 
> ...



This sounds VERY interesting...i've lived on suburban Long Island since Kindergarten....so i've NEVER experienced Washboard playing or Jug blowing...this maybe worth the drive





MULTIZ321 said:


> Check out The Food Festival & Food Shows Section of FoodReference.com
> They have a Directory of Food & Beverage Trade Shows, Local Fairs, Festivals and Exhibitions
> 
> See the section of U.S. Food Shows and Festivals listed by State for 2010, 2011 ,and 2012.
> ...



Thank you for the Links that Should keep me busy for a LONG time


----------



## Helene4 (Sep 12, 2010)

How about "The Big E" (eastern) in Mass. or the Paradise arts and crafts festival also in Mass. (high end) or the "Woodstock county fair" in Woodstock Connecticut. This way you don't have to travel too far from the island, and can stop in Boston and give the kids a GREAT history lesson!


----------

